# Help with wardian case



## bodaciousbonsai (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok here it goes. I have a sheet of polycarbonate aka( lexan ) and want to put a white oak 1" x 2" frame around it. the sheet measures1/4" thick 24" x 48 1/2 ". I want to use a 1/4" striaght router bit in a recess for the whole frame on the 3/4" side. How do I cut the pieces so that the corners are on 45 degree angle.Do I 45 it at the inside corner measurement ? do I have to measure out the width of the board to get the proper tightness for the long ways. this is my first project in my life. everybody tells me it is a hell of one for my first time too . My siamese cats are eating $100 plants. I was going to have one built for me. The guy told me $1500 so I said the hell with that. I,ll do it myself. this is for one door by the way. The total size of this is going to be 4' x 2'x 4'. Also do I do the routing first on the pieces then the mitered 45. This is going to be for my orchid collection.
Well thanks for any help guys. and gals:thumbsup:


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

bodaciousbonsai said:


> Ok here it goes. I have a sheet of polycarbonate aka( lexan ) and want to put a white oak 1" x 2" frame around it. the sheet measures1/4" thick 24" x 48 1/2 ". I want to use a 1/4" striaght router bit in a recess for the whole frame on the 3/4" side.


You will need a straight edge for this route. Or a router table. You won't be able to make this freehand. If you have a router table then set the fence to make a 3/8" cut. Set the router to make a 1/4" deep cut and run all the oak through. Then cut the frame. You might find it easier to set the oak on a table and place the lexan in place to mark for the miters. Make a couple of small pieces say 4" in length to use as guides.

You will either enjoy this build or realize the 1500 might have been worth it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What I'm understanding is that you want to groove the wood so the plastic slides in. You want to know how to figure where the miter will be for the fit. I won't give you a dimension based on what you typed, but I'll try to help you measure. 

Run the groove in the wood on long enough pieces that will be cut for the frame. Make sure you allow the pieces to be long enough to do the miters. Lay masking tape down on opposing sides of the plastic, if the plastic is not paper faced. Place the wood on the edges and press tightly. Mark the inside edge of the wood on the masking tape. Remove the wood and measure line to line. For whatever that measurement is, you could add a fudge factor to allow for expansion of the plastic. Whatever your dimension is, add a 1/32", or even 1/64" (outside of the first line). If you added 1/32", the overall play would be 1/16". I hope this isn't confusing. That will give a slight space between the edge of the plastic and the bottom of the groove. If you draw that line as as enlarged on all four sides, it will be the inside line of the moulding all the way around, and from that you can draw in the 45 deg line and from that you will know the exact length of all four pieces.


----------



## bodaciousbonsai (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, how do you find 1/32" on a tape ? not to seem dumb, I know the basics 1/16" 1/8",1/4"1/2" and so on. yes I do have a router and a table with a 1/4" straight bit. And, Is a miter what they call the 45 degree angle? The lexan is paper back.Yes I do understand what you said I just had to read it couple times. Does polycarbonate expand with high humidity? The temperture will be at highs of 90 tops and as low as 60 degrees. I also just bought a brand new router and table, im not to sure about setting the fence? Like I said im brand new at this and hope this works. I have yet to think about the frame.????? lolthanks for the help i,ll post pics if ya want step by step


----------

